# OH CRUMB!



## Dale Lynch (Feb 10, 2017)

Mandala cross wrap before and after a layer of CA.



7 colors;yellow,teal,red,lt.blue,orange,green,dk.blue.The yellow and orange just disappeared into the other colors.Heartbreaking,after all those hours of  wrapping.Supposed to be color fast,not fast enough apparently.Just  disgusted with the outcome.

Silver lining;I proved to myself I could do it.Unfortunatly I also proved I need to stop using what I have and invest in the right materials instead.

Mo money,mo money,mo money.Why's it gotta be that way,why can't it just work out?


----------



## magpens (Feb 10, 2017)

Dale, that turned out  not bad, IMHO.  You deserve a lot of credit for the successful and attractive wrapping !!!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 10, 2017)

Tough . Are you certain it`s colour bleed and not a screwy index of refraction effect ?


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 10, 2017)

Definitely lack of color preserver. It usually takes a couple of coats of CP to get it protected. Without it the thread becomes translucent and the thread under shows through. It's not that the color is bleeding, just becoming too translucent to stop the color under it from showing its ugly head.  A couple of tips if you don't mind. Start packing off your threads a little more, and making sure you move the thread around enough to keep your crosspoints nice and straight. Get some decent thread that is NCP rated. Start with size D thread and then work to A size if you want more resolution. You're getting there for sure. That's a tough pattern and gives the best of us a fit sometimes. Just take your time, pack off often, and mind your lines staying straight. 

You're progressing quickly, keep up the great work. I may have to start watching over my shoulder before long.


----------



## tomtedesco (Feb 10, 2017)

Still looks good.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 10, 2017)

It wouldn't have made me so mad if it wasn't my wifes valentines gift.

Thanks for the comments fellas,I appreciate them.

Ted,just gonna have to bite the bullet and get a NCP assortment,like you recomended.Still having trouble with the alignment,after 4-5 passes I'm just not able to move them very well.May still be wrapping too tightly,gonna have to ease up and try again.One thing for sure,all the other patterns should be easier now that I tried the superman difficulty one.Just need more practice.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 10, 2017)

Take a look at the link I have posted.  Look at the tools that "Doc" uses.  The guy is a master at weaves.  The top three videos should help a little.
http://merricktackle.com/tips/tips.html


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2017)

I am so glad you changed the title of this post Respect well done.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 10, 2017)

That weaving stuff is way abouve my pay grade at this point.Maybe in the future,right now I'm too dumb to follow along.His tools look handy,gonna have to look into it.I was using a oring pick nut it keeps slipping on me.Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 10, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> I am so glad you changed the title of this post Respect well done.




With a 6th grade education vulgarity is to easily used to express frustration.


----------

